# Does anyone else here LIKE co-sleeping?



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I know it can be challenging, and we've gone through our trials. But overall I can't imgine not having DS in bed next to me and my DH LOVES it too. Many of our most precious moments are all snuggled in bed together.

My heart goes out to those who are struggling, but I am so in love with my little guy I can't imagine him in a separate bed. Even on those tough, teething, nursing non-stop, blury nights... my heart still melts when I wake up with this precious little being next to me!









It seems from the posts that most folks here REALLY struggle with it and wonder if it's worth it? Are we just lucky? Anyone else happy with the family bed?


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I love it too. Even the bad nights, because how much worse would they be if I had to get up, you know?


----------



## ETW (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh yes. DH and I love it. We never planned anything different (didn't buy a crib or set up a nursery) so we are doing it because we want to. At around 10 months DS went through a phase where it seemed like he might want a little more space so we put a twin mattress on the floor next to our big mattress. We put him to sleep there for the night with the idea that I could bring him to bed when and if he woke up or didn't seem happy there. I felt so lonely in our big bed with just DH and the dog -- when DS woke up and I brought him to our bed I cried and cried because I was so happy to have him back -- and he had just been a few feet away! Fortunately for me, the wanting more space thing was short-lived so our twin mattress is now mostly used as a jungle gym for DS and a bail-out spot for me or DH on the rare occasion that one of us is feeling cramped. The only time I get stressed out by DS's sleep is when he goes through periods of very frequent waking -- and I can only imagine how much more difficult those times would be if he weren't in bed with us.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I love it, too! Wouldn't have it any other way. Besides, if my baby weren't right next to me, I'd be up every ten minutes all night long checking to make sure she's still breathing









I think the problem is that only people with sleep problems are posting in this forum, so it's not really a well-balanced picture of AP nighttime parenting at all.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I LOVE it







Wouldn't have it any other way. Though I admit that we are largely spoiled. In some part probably due to an easy baby, but some I think must be due to the fact that she KNOWS that Mama and Daddy are right there and all is right with the world.

-Angela


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
Besides, if my baby weren't right next to me, I'd be up every ten minutes all night long checking to make sure she's still breathing










same here! i love sleeping cuddled up between ds and dh, with cats sleeping on my legs and feet. we all sleep great, i feel very lucky!









nak
lb


----------



## dido1 (Aug 12, 2004)

I love co-sleeping, even through nights like last night when DS was congested, snoring, sleep crawling and nipple biting







: DH loves having him with us too, especially since we've worked out a nice comfy arrangement in another room for "intimate" time. DH is always bragging about how great it is waking up to your little baby cooing at you and trying to pick your nose







We've tried other arrangements but DH always says "bring him back to bed honey, it's easier and he's happier"









We have sidecared a crib to the side of our queen size bed, which I usually end up half in LOL! I like having it there because when DS wakes up before DH and I are ready to fully wake up, he can crawl in to that space and play with books and toys without falling out of bed. But when he's sleeping, he prefers to be snuggled right up to me.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Yea, we love it.


----------



## beth568 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yep, I love it too. Especially when the babies are little and SO snuggly. There are nights when I find myself craving a bed ALONE, just so I could spread out a bit, but more often than not it really makes my heart feel full to have everyone snuggled up together.

In fact, just last night DH and I had gone to bed, and our 3 yo was in her room, baby in the cosleeper next to the bed, dog on the floor. DH and I were cuddled up and smooching, and the next thing we knew, the dog jumped up and started licking DH's feet, then our 3 yo came running in and joined us, and the baby woke cooing to be cuddled. We had to laugh at how nice it was, even though our intimacy got interrupted!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love it, even when it's tough. But then again, anything you put your time and energy and emotions into is going to tough sometimes.

I love it because it gives me a chance to cuddle with my six-year-old, who is such a big guy in some ways, but still snuggles up to me at night.

I love it because my three-year-old daughter, with whom I really struggle sometimes, is so peaceful and sweet when she's sleeping (and she talks in her sleep and has really funny dreams!)

And I loooove cuddling with my chubby little baby guy, and leaning over to kiss his sweet little head.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh, I love it so much! Actually, a few weeks ago DH and I got some crack-brained idea that it was time to transition Julia out. So we did it for like 6 days, put her in her own bed. SHE did fine, only woke up once or twice and went back to sleep easily with a back rub. But DH and I hated it, and now she's back in with us and everyone's happy. Don't ask me why we even wanted to try-- sometimes my MIL's voice gets in my head and I start to believe her... Anyway, yes we're thrilled with co-sleeping and everyone involved, including my cat, is sleeping well.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Another lover of the family bed here!

DD "wakes" every 2 hours and sometimes as often as every 1/2 hour and I cannot imagine getting up and going to another room to try and comfort her!

I think many people imagine that co-sleeping is the reason their child wakes so frequently not realizing what it would be like to try and nighttime parent a child in another bed or another room.

I've had one child who slept like a log in the family bed and this one who stirs frequently. I wouldn't do it any other way!

--Kari


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

i love it









she's only three months old and i'm alredy dreading the day she wants her "own bed".

my parents bought me a fancy wooden sleigh co-sleeper... she has never spent more than a few minutes in it! she sleeps between me and her dad.

i don't know how people who don't co-sleep can stand waking up and _not_ hearing those tiny breaths and squeaks and growls right next to them. and the sight of that beautiful sleeping baby face....


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

add me to the list!

I do have to say that when ex and I were together, I didn't love it. We have a queen-size bed and it still wasn't big enough for the 2 of us and baby in the middle. She dug her little feet into my back, all night long, and my 4 y/o had to sleep on her own little bed pulled up to mine. Now that it's just me and the girls, it's just right


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

And, can I ad that there is no more pleasant way to wake up in the morning than to all those smiles and excited wiggles?


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

Love it, love it, love it!







Couldn't fathom any other way!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I love it too. Occasionally we have had problems, but not near the problems we had with DS who was WAY to squiry & kicky to sleep with. It is so nice to have katie roll from her bed to mine in the morning & snuggle. Many times she will go back to sleep, if she had her own room I doubt that would happen.

It is literally wall to wall beds in our room. DS in a twin, us in queen & DD in twin. All smushed together. DD#1 is in her own room since NO ONE can sleep with her in the same room.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Sooooo happy to hear all of the positive words! Thanks!
And I hope it helps those who are struggling see the light and the end of a the tunnel, so to speak.
Keep the happiness coming!


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

DH & I both



































it!!!! We both smile when we go to sleep and wake up because we know where our ds is! We know he's safe and sound! It's awesome! I can't imagine having him in a seperate room. I'm still trying to figure out why people CHOOSE NOT to cosleep!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

We love it. Ds was NOT an easy baby by any means,and in fact we didn't co-sleep for the first month (although he slept in another bed with one of his grandmas) -- after a month of getting up and sitting in the rocking chair to nurse him during the night, I was exhausted and seriously losing it. Co-sleeping was the only way for us.

Now 3, he's still with us and it is just so precious. He is a real snuggly guy and I know it won't last forever, esp. now that he is such a big boy. We are getting him his own bed soon in preparation for the new baby, but whether or not it "takes" is no big deal to me.


----------



## underthebluerug (Jan 26, 2004)

Love it, adore it, live for it!!


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

I







it. Nothing is better than waking up with my snuggly little heater and his smiley face.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

We love it!
My older DS sleeps in his own room most nights, but it's a nice treat to wake up and find him bunked in with us every now and then.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

We love it too







Especially on the weekends when we all wake up together for a little cuddle time/play time. We are going to be putting a single bed beside our queen soon - but really it'll be more like having one really big bed than two - simply because dd is starting to sprawl out a lot while she sleeps, and between dh, dd, and the cats, I'm starting to feel very squished (it's amazing how much room a cat can take up in a bed!)


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

We LOVE it!!! I actually feel kind of sad for parents who have never had the yumminess of sleeping with their kids. The other morning, I woke up with my son's arm around me, his little face close to mine and he said to me, "I love you my sweety boy mommy." How could I give that up????

Also, dh has always loved that we sleep with our little ones, because it is a great way for him to get more time with them outside of his very hectic school/work schedule.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of my most negative posts have been regarding co-sleeping (should be called co-lack of- sleeping! LOL. BUT many of our most precious moments have happend during co-sleeping. And, regardless of how rough the night was, there's a true joy in waking every morning with my most loved ones right there to snuggle and kiss and bring in a new day and a new chance. SO- co-sleeping is both heavan and hell for us. I would do it again in a moment!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I love it. I love having my bebe snuggled up with me all the time. I have enjoyed it since day one.

I love being able to be there for immediate comfort. We both sleep more soundly when we sleep together. I love the contact and I enjoy my baby all day AND night









He is 2 and we are still loving cosleeping.


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

Love it!







I can't imagine dd sleeping anywhere but in the crook of my arm!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Count me in!!!


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I fought the idea of co-sleeping for so long and now I realize I wasted precious time (and sleep!). I know how difficult it can be to have a child in the other room and having to drag myself out of bed multiple times a night. Why oh why did I think that was better?! Now on the random nights that dd wants to sleep in her own bed, I find myself in tears and at a loss (she nevers sees that, of course).


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

We love it. And we have almost never had problems (probably why I have never posted here). I guess posts here can be misleading, becuase very few people post just to say how well slept they feel and how well dc sleeps at night because she is next to them







. I can't imagine it any other way and I feel sorta sad for all those people who have never done it, or who have, but felt they had to stop because dc was 3 months, or 6 months or whatever.


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

Yup, we love it to. We didn't coslpee 100% at first because I breastfed sitting up and then would lie her in the basinette next to us, and so I can understand that cosleeping can take a little getting used to - when she spent 1/2 the night in the bed, I noticed her presence more than when she came in fulltime. She's been in full time since she was about 9 months old, when she stopped being swaddled. That was because I felt she was safer with everything unwrapped, and once unwrapped she was impossible to move into a bed in our room without waking her









My DD has been kind of AP textbook in this regard - she still feeds in the night at almost 2, but apart from bad nights she has gradually taken a longer first sleep and often sleeps through now to an hour or so before we get out of bed. Her nighttime needs are very easy to meet now and she loves going to bed when she is tired. It is very gratifying to see this, and my heart goes out to families that have struggled with tougher sleep issues.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

DD is upstairs on the bed napping. I read like half a dozen posts in this thread and now feel the overwhelming urge to go join her. Good thing DH's computer is up there!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

We love it as well, I don't know how people breastfeed and don't co-sleep. I cannot sleep without him now. He is the best alarm clock in the world- sometimes I try to feign sleep- but he's too smart for that. I love to snuggle in the morning, we both get to slowly wake up.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I love it. I can't wait until next month, when we get to have *two* in the bed with us!







There are a few nights (very few) when dd chooses to sleep in her own bed... it's lonely, then!


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

Love it here, too! Even if the baby is on the other side of the bed it feels far away, LOL!


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I







co-sleeping too! It's so nice to have baby cuddles. Even if you do occassionally get an elbow in the eye or a foot in the belly (and believe me, these days, I'm wary of feets in the belly - it's funny to have two kids kicking you at once, one on the inside and one on the outside). I can't see what would make us change our arrangement anytime soon.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I love it too! I co sleep with dd who is 15 mos. Once per week she sleeps with her papa, and I really miss her.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

oh yes i love it too. it's just so natural for us. dh and i would never have it another way!


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been loving co-sleeping for 6.5 yrs now! Last yr at 5.5 yrs my dd decided to move into her own room, on Mother's Day, I cried. Last week my still nursing 4.5 yr old decided she wanted to co-sleep with big sister. DH was away on a business trip, I was all alone in a king, it was a sad night, I woke often looking for my heater. In the am my 4.5yr came into bed to hug & kiss me, and tell me she loved me more than anyone else in the world. This am they both came into bed with dh & I for a Sunday am sleep-in, how yummy that was.

My dds never slept in a crib and they have always known our bed as the family bed. They know they are welcomed there anytime. They have never had a nightmare, no bedding wetting, no night terrors, no sleep issues. There have never been bed-time struggles in this home, I thank the active family bed for all of the above. Highly recommend it!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

me, dh and ds all love co-sleeping.. even though sometimes it can be hard.. it is still the only way I wanna sleep


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I LOVE co-sleeping. It is truly attachment parenting at its finest.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

I love co-sleeping, too!

My impression is that most of us who post here like co-sleeping, but sometimes could do with a bit less night waking. With various degrees of emphasis on the last part.


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

I



































co-sleeping.........

I love my little one wrapped up next to me (or dp), I love knowing that we are all safe and sound, I love knowing that no one will wake up alone/scared/afraid.........I love knowing we are all together

I love night-nursing too, always have........ds is nn-ing alot less now and i really miss it

We have an open bed (for all our sleeping areas that is!) policy now and when dp or ds want to sleep elsewhere it makes me SO sad.....

I actually think alot of this is related to being left to CIO when I was a newborn- I sleep much better now knowing everyone is content


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

We totally







it. Dh is sad he doesn't get to snuggle right up to dd! She's b/w us, but snuggled against me


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

love it








In fact, the past few nights dd has been slee[img better than she has since ds was born(!!!) and I actually missed her midnight cuddles!!!!!I hug her more on purpse when I don't get em.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

LOVE it!

We set up a nursery and everything, and still ended up co-sleeping. I never really had a parenting plan anyway, so I just did what was natural...
Co-sleeping was just the right thing for us.

I LOVE waking up to happy kisses every morning! Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes! WE DO!!!








WeVe got the family bed-room. It's set up like this, left to right: dd, me, dh, ds, dog, dog ( last two on their own beds on the floor :LOL )
For any on-the-fence-maybe-ttrying-co-sleeping this is my theory: all of us mostly grew up learning to sleep alone and so of course it's tough in the beginning. I mean, sure, You just want to SLEEP, RIGHT? I understand,really i do! Just like so much of parenting is tough in the beginning. so, hang in there if you really believe in it... One day you'll look over and gett all warm and mushy inside and wonder how you ever could have done it differently.
~L


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I am a light sleeper and definitely like my space! I look forward to the day when I again have my bed all to myself. But for the time being it feels like something is missing or amiss to have my children sleep apart from me (and they feel the same.) I'm sure I could train us all not to feel that way, eventually with enough time apart we might lose that longing. But my gosh I don't _want_ to lose it! Not yet anyway! It is too good to have it fulfilled!


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

We absolutely love it. I can't imagine what nights will be like when ds is ready to move into his own bed. I'm trying to soak up every minute that we are co-sleeping.


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

dh and i love our family bed too...it's a slice of bliss every morning!


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

I can't imagine NOT co-sleeping. It's one of the best perks of being a parent!


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

We have had our problems like everyone else, but I can't imagine not having Noah in our room. I love sleeping with him snuggled up against my body, so warm, so safe, so content. And i love not having to get up to feed him - this way, the All-Night Diner's always open, whether I am awake or not.
I really love feeling so secure that he's warm, he's happy, and if he has a need, i can take care of it before he becomes frantic.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I am so glad to see this thread here!









I have always LOVED cosleeping, and wouldn`t have it any other way.









Noah is soon to be 4 years old, and he still cosleeps with either me or his father every night. (Sharing a house, not a couple, separate bedrooms)
He sometimes starts out in his own bed, wich is pulled up right next to mine. But most of the time he cosleeps all night.

And will continue to do so until he decides otherwise.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

We started out w/ a crib & the whole baby's room setup. I had never even given co-sleeping a thought. After ds was born it was a whole different world. We also had gotten an arms reach co sleeper & wound up starting him in there first. Even that was too far away from us!!! I had to leave my arm on him for him to sleep. I breastfed him & after his 3rd wk i just couldnt take sitting up & nursing all night anymore. So i tried nursing lying down & it was one of the best parenting decisions i've made so far.

Both dh & I love co-sleeping w/ our son. He's only going to be little for such a short time, i treasure every moment he is w/ us.


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

I love it. I cant imagine sleeping alone.
If she goes to sleep first shes in a pack and play next to my bed until I finish whatever and get in bed. Sure I could leave her there, and have the whole bed to myself, but that would be so lonely!!!


----------



## leavesarebrown (Apr 22, 2003)

We are so glad we have co-slept from the start. Yes, it can be trying. And actually, my dd sleeps better (for longer stretches) when I'm not right there next to her. So sometimes she's in her own bed now. But overall, we are total proponents of co-sleeping and encourage all our friends who have their first baby to try it out.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

We still have a family bed, and







it. I love sleeping cuddled up to Ben's soft, round body and baby breath...(his 4 y/o baby breath







) and having Ellie within arms reach. We love going to bed together and waking up.


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)

I have no complaints with co-sleeping. I get a lot more sleep than I thought I would with a baby; I nurse her while I sleep and often don't wake up for the feedings at all; and my girl is super snuggly and sweet. I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

I can't think of anything better than falling asleep with my arms wrapped around my baby (and usually DH's arms around us both) .. I can't imagine why anyone would choose to not cosleep.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

I like it alot- and wish that we had a bigger bed so that it could continue to be comfortable. We only have a full!!!! We are going to get a twin and put it up next to ours- so we aren't as cramped!
I could not imagine being without ds in the same room at least!
Emilie


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I love it. I was thinking about moving dd's crib into the room and I couldn't do it. It feels to good to wake up to nurse and find her sleeply trying to latch herself on.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

DS is 2.5 and we are blissfully happy co-sleeping.


----------



## sahmama (Jan 3, 2005)

We love it too - it has saved our sanity with our very demanding baby boy, plus saved me going to check on him constantly through the night. Even though we have 2 kids, a 7 year old and an 8 month old, we only use one bedroom in our place, although Daddy sometimes flees to the spare room (we have a queen size bed and the crib is side-car'd). I don't know when we'll have our bed to ourselves again but that's fine with us.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Absolutely love it!!! There have been challenges early on and we will probably go through those challenges again with our littlest one but it's all worth it. Co-sleeping with our 27 month old is Heaven - I can't imagine not having him all snuggly next to me at night.

Kitty


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

We can't imagine not sleeping without him. Waking up with him is pure bliss and watching how happy he is to see us right there melts our hearts.

In fact, we're already discussing what we would do if we weren't and what we're going to do once child number two comes along and how we'll miss our children not sleeping with us anymore..


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

I love it, she loves it, SO loves it, even the dogs love it.

It's especially great because he misses her during the day at work, so it gives them great snuggle time to reconnect.







Actually, when I grumble abut needing more sleep they kick me out to the living room and snuggle without me.

SO - "we don't need no stinkin leche to go meepers, right?"

DD - "gagagaga babab Mommy leche bybye bababab Dada"

SO - "See, we're fine. Goodnight"

When I check on them later, she's snuggled into his armpit, he has his arm around her, and they both have a look of pure bliss on their faces. He'll bring her to me to nurse, and take her back.

Next night, back to normal. She'll nurse and in her sleep, look for his armpit and settle in.

Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we love it!


----------



## calee_ope (Jan 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RubyV*
"we don't need no stinkin leche to go meepers, right?"

:LOL

My favorite thing right now is when my DS wakes up in the morning, turns to look at me, then rolls over to put his head on the pillow next to mine.









Even with little feet in my ribs and occasional head butting, I love co-sleeping. Unless I am SICK to the point of dropping, I actually can't sleep without him there~ I keep listening for him.


----------



## jondee0 (Mar 13, 2004)

With our large family, we've co-slept for most of the last 21 years. I'm sure I'll enjoy stretching out with just dh when our youngest, and last, moves out of our big bed, but I'll miss it so much, too. Breastfeeding and co-sleeping are two of my favorite aspects of mothering young children and babies







!

Joni and kids, incl. Micah







: , 7-16-04


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

We love it! I think Parker will probably be ready for her own bed before I'm ready. And I guess that's how it should be.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I also love it and we aren't experiencing any problems from it. My DD is going through a phase where she only wants to nap in my arms - not even in the bed with me, but it started suddenly and I'm sure it will end the same way. Nighttimes are great for us! She sleeps like a log, I feel very well rested and I absolutely LOVE waking up to see her smiling at me. I cannot imagine her sleeping in another room and I will be so, so sad whenever it happens. I also agree with pp's that I would never get any sleep if she was in another room. I need to be able to wake up, see that she's fine and close my eyes again. I love, love, love sleeping with my baby. Even my husband, who thought I was crazy when I was pregnant and telling him all my AP plans, now thinks it's wonderful. He says he wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Kara12779 (Feb 25, 2005)

we still co-sleep with our 3 yr old some.. but as a baby she slept with us nearly all time.. when i had dd i had her by c-section and it was eaiser to have her in bed with me then in her crib, pluse she slept a lot better next to me.. so i wouldn't change it at all, plus dh loves the cuddling too with her.. and at times i like it to just be dh and I, but we love your little girl too..

Kara 25 wife to ben 26
bailie 3 yrs old
TTC #2


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it. More than I could've imagined. I especially love seeing those big eyes smiling up at me in the half-light of the morning.


----------



## pioneermama (Aug 3, 2002)

adore it and I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

bumping.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, since you've bumped it, I'll come back to say that I love it as much at 1.5 as I did at 1. She snuggles up to me, or dp, or streches out across the whole bed, with her head at my breast and her feet on top of dp and its all good


----------



## mom2katyandarianna (Jul 29, 2005)

I couldn't imagine my kiddo's anywhere else. I love waking up in the morning with everyone all cuddled up together.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

I love cosleeping! It is like the magic secret nobody told you about to help a new mom get lots of sleep.
Cosleeping did not work out well with my twins. But I coslept with my oldest off and on till she was 8. (I was a single mom). I still cosleep with my second, who is 3. HE has his own mattress on the floor, but he spends the first part in our bed usually. I do not cosleep with my 22 month old twins though. But not because I dont like cosleeping.
Joline


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

We absolutely







it! We have been cosleeping with ds, now 28 months from the start, and wouldn't have it any other way. Now that he is older, he wakes up then wakes us up with the sweetest cutest things-yesterday it was an eskimo kiss, today it was "take-a my diaper off mommy" (he is semi-newly pl'd and hates waking up to find himself in a diaper).
Even my poor dh, who is kicked night after night in the ribs, and er...other areas, loves it. On really bad nights he will move to the spare bed to try and get some actual sleep, but he doesn't complain. What beats waking up to a sweet little boy saying, "big huuuug!" and throwing his arms around you?


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I like co-sleeping too. I actually set up a sidecar arrangement with his crib a couple of months ago, but he looked lonely, so I kept pulling him back in bed to sleep right next to me


----------



## cielle (Apr 14, 2002)

We're cosleeping with a 4yo and a 4 month old and we're very happy! (Although it does get a bit warm in the summer)


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I love cosleeping with my 3 kids! We have a double and a queen, and usually we end up with me and the kids on the double snuggled together and dh sprawled out all alone on the queen :LOL He is jealous of my snuggles, but it is his own fault for being a blanket theif! We live in a small house, so it is so practical for us to only devote ONE room to sleeping. This way we can use the other "bedrooms" as a toy room and an office. My 4 year old wakes frequently with nightmares, so he loves having his mama and daddy close by when he is scared.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes. It has simply been a part of our family life.

My dh is convinced it makes us all that more creative.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

especially as we've got an extra bed in the "baby's" room. haha - the baby's been in there about twice & he's 9mo old! :LOL That leaves room for







other activities without having to move the baby or be super stealthy (the other 2 boys sleep in a room that is a converted garage & has no door) I love not having to get up when the baby needs me. I love never worrying about him as I can always see & snuggle him. My kiddos are all 6 years apart, so I only have had one co-sleeper at a time. Still sometimes the 6yr old, the baby & I have a big snuggle with a pay per view. All me best bonding happens in the bed I think


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I love it too! I love dd's little body snuggled next to mine and DH loves it too - he works long hours so the 8 hours of co-sleeping is time to reconnect.


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

DD#1 slept in a crib until 14 months. I was exhausted and wanted to start cosleeping but Dh was very resistant. Recently when my mom was visiting when I had DD#2 DD#1 was cosleeping with her. DH said he missed DD and wanted her back with us. What a change! We intended to cosleep from the start with DD#2. I sidecarred the crib and we've tried that a couple of times especially because in the beginning she was very restless in her sleep and waking me up but not wanting to nurse. The sidecar was just too far away though. DD#2 and I know sleep in the guestroom because DD#1 is just a little too restless in her sleep. When the baby is a little older we'll go with the great big family bed again but right now we're all getting a lot more sleep this way. Having nursed a baby who slept in a crib and nursed a baby who sleeps with me I would never go back. I have no idea how many times she nurses at night. Yes she is a "good" sleeper and puts in a good 5-7 hours stretch after she goes down for the night but throughout the early hours I know she nurses several times. I barely wake up and I know it will just get easier as she gets older since at 3.5 months she already moves towards me looking for the BBs when it's time. Soon I think she'll be putting herself on without my help. When I get into bed with her the sight of her sweet little sleeping face usually makes my milk letdown. I just can't get enough of her. And the mornings when I'm woken by baby babbling and her sweet little face lighting up at the sight of my opening eyes? Oh my heart could just explode. It's wonderful.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

ME!! I adore cosleeping. Just love it. The snuggling can't be beat. I don't have ot get up to BF... etc etc...


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

love it

although ds is only 2 1/2 mo. old... i think we need to get a bigger bed than our double.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

LOVE it. I loved it when my sleeping newborn would awaken to nurse. I love it now when my awakened toddler makes his way from his room to ours to sleep with me for the night.

DH sleeps in the living room most nights, since we only have a queen, I'm 7 months pregnant, and there's a horizontal toddler and my big old body pillow in our bed. DH and I laugh about it. He does not feel slighted in any way, and he knows how important cosleeping is to all of us, but things are just a little squished right now!


----------



## rachelmarie (Mar 21, 2005)

Dh and I both absolutely







LOVE







our family bed!! Ds sleeps in the middle and we all love to cuddle. It is especially wonderful in the morning when ds wakes up and is "talking" to us, the ceiling fan, or the window. And when he looks at us and smiles







. I wouldn't change it for anything!

We have a crib and it is now merely a place to hold clean diapers before I fold them and put them away. :LOL


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I love it too, but I also love sleeping alone. And I also chose what was better for my son. We co-slept for 2 years and now he is sleeping in his won bed and he is VERY HAPPY. He actually does NOT like if I bring him into our bed in the middle of night.
We never really strugle with co-sleeping. Well, my DH did, but not me. Who really struggled was my son. Really. He is sleeping so much better now that he is in his own bed. And I am so much better mom to him during the day after all night sleep!

Wanted to add that my son hated to snugle while sleeping.







I always had to make sure I did not touch him while he was sleeping....


----------



## jasper28 (May 21, 2005)

We love co-sleeping. Was kinda the plan from the beginning. We have a crib, but knew we wouldn't use it until our son was older. Now, we have sidecarred the crib, but we only use it for playtime in the morning. I love the middle of the night nursing sessions when everything is quiet and it is just us. My dh and I both love the morning stretches and smiles. I love it!


----------



## CRosewhisper (Aug 26, 2004)

Hubby sleeps in his own room so that isn't a consideration for us. I love watching my son (17 mo)nurse to sleep. He touches my face, will put his hand over my heart and pat softly. And sometimes he'll clap right before he drops off.







I'm not a cuddler by nature and either is my son so that works. We have a King sized bed so there is always room for the both of us. Even if I have to get up and plop myself in another part.


----------



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## dvnmama (May 16, 2004)

Wouldn't have it ANY other way


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

We feel the same way, I can't imagine my little ones not in bed close to me at night!! They are only little for such a short time.


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

I love it, and my DH does too - we know that DD is safe, I don't have to get up to nurse her, and she is so cuddly and sweet. When I was pregnant, everyone (assuming baby would have her own room and crib, etc) told me how sleep-deprived I would be, but I'm really not. It's important to me, too, now that I'm back working full-time because even though it's not awake time, it's still time together and time to nurse to keep my milk supply up.

And even when she wakes me up by wriggling around, kicking, etc - it's not as bad as when DH wakes me up by snoring, flopping around, etc!!


----------



## addax (Jul 29, 2005)

Love cosleeping! I can't imagine parenting without it. My younger son spent his first 15 days in the NICU then had to be in a arm's length cosleeper for a few weeks for his breathing -- I was so happy when I could bring him into our bed and cuddle up!

Fiona


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I love it! My sweet little babies-snuggled close to me with their little morning breath and soft snoring.....oh i cant imagine not feeling so close to them!!!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I love it too. We actually "tried" to get DD out of our bed for a few days (succumbed to pressure from my own mom







: ). But DD didn't like it and I couldn't sleep very well. I missed her!! If she wanted to have her own bed, I'd be OK with it. But I really like sleeping with her and so does DH. So for now we co-sleep and love it.









She's a real snuggle-puppy.


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

i love love love co-sleeping...having my wholefamily cuddled up together and not having to stumble around to nurse the baby.


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

I love it! I love waking up and knowing (within a queen size) exactly where my toddler is. I love being able to reach out and touch him when I wake throughout the night. I love knowing that he is safe and if an emergency happens, I can get him out as easily as I can get myself out (fire, etc) and that I can lay hands on him *immediately* if need be. I love knowing instantly if he is too cold or too warm - or if he has a fever during the night - or that he is breathing okay when he has a cold... stuff like that. Plus, there is nothing better then cuddling up to him!


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

I love having my baby girl sleep next to me. Nighttime feeding and changing is soooo much easier and cuddling with her is so soothing. I love that she is alright as long as she is touching my skin


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Before my ds was born, I never thought I'd co-sleep (didn't even really know what it was) with him, but then he came out and just the thought of leaving him down the hall in his big lonely crib made me want to cry. He's now 6.5 months and I love, love, love having him in our bed. I love hearing him breathe and sigh (and even fuss!) throughout the night. But mornings are the best! Lately we've been waking up to him blowing raspberries on our arms, twisting our noses or trying to crawling over us. It makes me sad when I think of all the non-cosleeping families who miss out on these precious moments. The only thing I struggle with is where to lay him down when he falls asleep at 8 or 9 p.m. when I'm not ready to go to bed and when I need a break from him sleeping on my lap...but that's another thread







.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

There is nothing like falling asleep to the sound of my dd breathing or laughing in her sleep. And every morning I wake up and I am amazed that she is mine. I love staring at her beautiful sleeping face early in the morning. And the nights when DH snuggles up real close behind me and I've got dd snuggled in front...it's pure heaven.


----------



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

I do! I love it, DH loves it and so does DS. I wouldn't have it any other way. Yes, there are challenges, just as with anything else so highly rewarding, but we are able to get through them -- and will continue to.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

i love co-sleeping







i know what you mean, sometimes a quick browse of the titles in the forum makes it sound like it's a lot of problems. but that's just because mamas come here for troubleshooting







any problem i have had with co-sleeping, i would have had so much harder a time if she were anywhere else.

i love love LOVE sleeping beside Willow!


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

Add me to the loving it list!!







It is hard for us to even imagine leaving DD in another room. We'd miss her so much! She is a super snuggly baby and she likes to wrap herself around my side when I lay on my back. Sure, I sometimes wake up because she kicked me in her sleep or something, and I know if she was in another bed I would have just kept on sleeping. But so what? I get reminded of my sweet baby beside me, and I go back to sleep. Co-sleeping rocks.


----------



## scorch_dc (Jul 31, 2005)

We love cosleeping. Sure, I could use more sleep (I sleep at odd angles to nurse one or both boys at any given time during the night), but I love having my boys in bed with us. My 29 month old sleeps in his bed from bedtime until about 11 p.m. when we go to sleep, and then joins us for the rest of the night. Our 8 month old only sleeps with us, and naps usually on my lap (doesn't like being alone). It works great for all of us. We just need a bigger bed!









Denise


----------



## Tehyababy (Aug 11, 2005)

Add another mommy loving to co-sleep. Never imagined I would even do it this way, but now 18 months into it I shudder at the thought of her not being near me. I know with all my heart this is how it is supposed to be for us.


----------

